# Chemical Pregnancy? Advice please ...



## WelshMrsD (May 16, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I'm looking for help and advice please.

My cycle is a regular 28-30 days (with the odd month being 26 or 32 days) and my period usually lasts 4-5 days. Some months I have a few days of spotting beforehand. But this month has been a little different to normal and I am confused as to what is going on, and wondered if anyone could help from experience.

I had 2 days of brown spotting, followed by 2 days of nothing, followed by 4 days of what I considered to be my normal period. I put the 2 days of nothing down to being a bit of an off month. Then I started brown spotting again, as the days progressed the spotting became heavier, less brown and more red and has developed into what I would consider to be a light period again (back to using sanitary towels and not panty liners). I am now on my 3rd day of the light red blood flow. This is unusual for me as it would now be the 9th day of my cycle.

I was starting to get a bit worried yesterday, so made an appointment with the GP. She advised me that it was likely that I had not ovulated this month and this was the reason for the prolonged period. I was advised that if it happened for the next 2 months to go back and see her so we could do some blood tests to check that I was still ovulating. I initially felt happier after seeing the GP. But as the evening progressed, the blood flow continued and I'm now starting to think that it could be a chemical pregnancy - GP did mention this but also glossed over it. Have woken up this morning with period like pains (sore breasts, slight aches in hip area) but until today have had no regular period symptoms. I've searched the internet but not found anything conclusive, so any advice would be appreciated - starting to feel like I'm imagining everything and looking for issues  

Thank you!

PS. We've been TTC for over 18 months without any BFPs and we're now playing the waiting for hospital referral for hubby.


----------



## sallyloo (Aug 12, 2013)

A chemical pregnancy is a special kind of miscarriage.  It happens very early in the pregnancy and is related to the fertilized egg not being able to attach.    Most people do not recognize it because it happens before they even realized they were pregnant. I am guessing your doctor did not want to worry you further. I would get further testing concerning your fertility.. sorry I can't be more specific.. I'm not an expert at all. I'm also sorry if this has happened to you


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

As SallyLoo already said, chemical pregnancy means that they egg fertilised but did not implant properly and what follows can easily be mistaken for period. It doesn't have to mean there is a problem and there is no way of knowing how many pregnancies end this way because unless you are really aware of your periods, you could never even notice. It looks like this happened to me just before fell pregnant this time. I had been about 4 days late (not that unusual for me) but I had got my hopes up again and was gutted when period started (preg tests had been neg - but maybe maybe one was a super faint positive - although I could well have imagined that).  I went to see GP because I was fed up with TTC and BFN and she found that HCG was slightly raised. I knew I couldn't be pregnant because of period and level would have been higher if true. I almost took it as a good sign that at least something was happening. It was mixed emotions a bit - mostly confusion. My period was longer and a bit more crampy (but nothing that unusual) but it did throw my cycle out the following month. I didn't ovulate until day 27 (was doing opk) but that was the cycle I got pregnant. X


----------



## WelshMrsD (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies Ladies.

It turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy and I needed emergency surgery to remove my right tube on 7th August. I was 6 weeks along. I am now just waiting for my body to get back to normal and I'm trying to take each day as it comes but of course some days are harder than others.


----------



## sallyloo (Aug 12, 2013)

****hugs****  Glad you are doing okay (even if only a little bit)


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Mrs D - Sending you hugs


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear this - big hug and best wishes for the future x


----------

